# Home Hifi to Pro Audio connection confusion



## RobG156 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi. Ive got my head all confused as to what connections and in what order I should (or shouldnt) connect up some new additions to my home hifi for playing with my subwoofer. Please bare with me, I know what I want to do, just not how to do it...

Current Hifi Equipment list:
Marantz SA7001
Technics 1210
TEAC DAB tuner
Marantz PM8200
Lehmann Audio Rhinelander headphone amp
Monitor Audio floorstanders & DIY subwoofer

New additions:
Behringer DSP1124P Feedback Destroyer
Behringer CX2310 Crossover
Behringer EP2500

My thinking/hoping is to run all sources to the PM8200 as per normal to feed the Monitor Audios. 
Then use the 8200s pre outs to the headphone amp via phonos and out again via phono -> XLR to the FBD, XLR -> XLR to 2310 and out via the sub out with an XLR Y splitter into the 2 XLR inputs on the EP2500 and then to my sub.

Is this sensible? My concern is the headphone amp being ahead of all the other bits.
If this is all good, then unbalanced XLR cables will be fine wont they?
Is there anything I can do to avoid the dreaded FBD Hum when buying cables?

Apologies for the noob questions, its all new ground for me with the Pro gear.


----------



## RobG156 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone? Or have I posted this in the wrong section?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm checking on this. Hopefully someone will be able to answer your questions soon. :T


----------



## RobG156 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks. Its just that the FBD has arrived and I want to start ordering other bits so I can play.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Rob,

I've tried to find out some info about your setup, but here's what I see:

You have 3 sources (tuner, CD, Turntable). These should all be connected as inputs to your Proc/Amp, the Marantz PM8200.

From there, I'd actually use a Y-splitter on your Pre-amp outputs to provide input to your Headphone amp and the crossover separately. You should feed the sub output to the FBD so that you are only EQing the sub, and then to your sub's amp, presumably the EP2500.

So, the question I have left is, what are you using to drive your mains? The Marantz PM 8200?


----------



## RobG156 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Yep, I see no issue with the sources being wired into the 8200 as per normal.

Why do you suggest the splitter to the headphone amp and the BFD? Is it just to avoid any gain issues? Ive not checked to see if the volume control affects the through output of the headphone amp, which now I think about it, could be a point to look at.

The crossover should be ahead of the FBD? Is there a reason for that or doesnt it really matter? The crossover isnt doing anything other than the subwoofer. Well, not yet....

The main speakers are indeed being powered by the 8200. Its a bit of an oddball amp, but I like it. It replaced a PM7200 which gets raving reviews and something of a following if that really means anything. I have another 7200 as part of my surround setup and it works well there, but I prefer the 8200 with the second room setup I listed above. Were you perhaps thinking of an alternative?

Apologies for all the questions, Hifi used to be very simple for me. Its a whole new world with this new gear. :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For the crossover, the preferred approach is to not just limit the highs frequencies going to your sub, but also the lows going to your mains. The keeps you from getting 3 times the acoustic energy below the crossover (unless you are only using the sub to fill in where the speakers response naturally falls off).

All of these things, BTW, are easily accomplished in a single piece of equipment with a modern pre-pro or AVR, but that would be a bit more cash outlay. Still, I'd consider it down the road.


----------



## RobG156 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks. I am happy with the main speakers as they are, its just the sub that I want to play with as its not sounding anywhere near as good as it used to from the plate amp that died and I cant find a replacement for. 

I was using an amp from a Mission E8AS2 which gave me enough control to get it sounding pretty sweet, whether it was plugged into my Marantz SR7001 AV receiver sub output or used with the second system via the speaker outputs.
Now it sounds "woolly" and uncontrolled from the receiver, which only has limited crossover control. There is no sub control at all with the PM8200 in the second system, but I expect similar results without EQ of some sort, ie the FBD.

Im more than happy with the rest of the gear I have, just want my first DIY home sub to be working well again, learn a bit through REW and be sure to have as much adjustability as I can possibly need. It would be so much simpler to have found another E8AS2 amp... :hissyfit:

Heres a tease photo of my beasty, the initial build was covered on AVForums. Ill probably start a thread on here in the proper place once the refurb and fiddling starts properly.


----------

